# AZ Haunters going to see Frankenstein



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

AZ Haunters are going to go to the Cinemark Mesa 16 at Dobson and the 202 North in Mesa, AZ to see the Frankenstein / Bride of Frankenstein show. The show begins at 7:00.

Details at AZ Haunters.com, of course.


----------

